# GPE2



## axtstern (Apr 3, 2014)

Folks, can I use all the features of the GPS device when connecting it to the EOS M via USB cable?
I would like to do so because I want to mount a Flash as well.

Carying a Flash and the GP-E2 might look wiered but the M is my only EOS with GPS support.


----------

